# Anyone get good wallyworld cigars?



## bigdog20 (Jul 18, 2007)

Seeing if anyone has come across any good cigars at wal mart... just curious


----------



## guy g (Apr 17, 2007)

does your walmart sell cigars?? Mine sell, phillies, and swishers and backwoods.


----------



## orca99usa (May 23, 2008)

My Wal Mart is pretty much the same - machine made stuff, and not a lot of variety of that. Several years ago they had some bundles. My wife bought me one, knowing that I like cigars (I was smoking mainly Backwoods and Miami Suites then, and my cigar budget was a lot lower). At that time I didn't even know what a humidor was, and you can imagine what those (I'm sure very high quality) smokes were like after being stored on top of the dresser at 5-10% humidity for a month or two. I remember one of the last ones literally disintegrating in my hand when I took it out of the wrapper.


----------



## Thumper2672 (Dec 4, 2007)

Ah, nope. But I'm not going to front, I started out with white owls, jewel hav a tampas and black and milds. Have to start somewhere I guess.


----------



## Acalla (Aug 13, 2008)

orca99usa said:


> you can imagine what those (I'm sure very high quality) smokes were like after being stored on top of the dresser at 5-10% humidity for a month or two.


so... good?

j/k. remember they sat at walmart for a bit at 5-10% too. :tu


----------



## Blazedup (Sep 3, 2008)

Good one!! :r


----------



## fsjonsey (May 23, 2008)

I know for a fact that some Sam's Clubs actually have a walk in humidor. I've never seen real cigars in a Wal Mart though.


----------



## c2000 (Oct 16, 2003)

I can't get into Walmart you have to be at least ***** before the automatic doors will activate.


Jerry in Minnesota.


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

c2000 said:


> I can't get into Walmart you have to be at least 350lbs before the automatic doors will activate.
> 
> Jerry in Minnesota.


Bit of a low shot there....


----------



## Costa (Jan 26, 2008)

c2000 said:


> I can't get into Walmart you have to be at least 350lbs before the automatic doors will activate.
> 
> Jerry in Minnesota.


....:r


----------



## bigloo (Jul 6, 2008)

c2000 said:


> I can't get into Walmart you have to be at least 350lbs before the automatic doors will activate.
> 
> Jerry in Minnesota.


Lay off the crack, I am sure you will put the weight back on.

BIGloo.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

papajohn67 said:


> Bit of a low shot there....


x2

I call that being a prick, plain and simple.


----------



## Full_Metal_Humidor (Jul 11, 2008)

i hate walmart. i had to go there to get another hygrometer. 

and the one by me is getting really crappy:hn


----------



## ScottishSmoker (Feb 11, 2007)

I do not support any facet of Wal-Mart...I hate them all....


----------



## leasingthisspace (Jun 9, 2008)

I hate Walmart too. I hate Target more though.


----------



## PerpetualNoob (Sep 9, 2008)

Full_Metal_Humidor said:


> i hate walmart. i had to go there to get another hygrometer.
> 
> and the one by me is getting really crappy:hn


Walmart is a cultural experience. Listening to the announcements on the P.A. is the closest thing future generations will have to the experience of Ellis Island.


----------



## Kaisersozei (Feb 5, 2008)

leasingthisspace said:


> I hate Walmart too. I hate Target more though.


All this hatred... kinda taking your shopping a little too personally, eh? 

Not at Walmart, but I've seen some pretty interesting collections at Sam's: mostly sampler boxes of Oliva, Montecristo, HdM, etc. Their "humidor" was this rolling wooden cart with sliding glass doors, though, so I had to pass.


----------



## TideRoll (Nov 7, 2005)

Actually...

The Walmart in Destin, FL, used to have (and might still, but I haven't looked the last few times I happened to be in there) a small cabinet display humidor at the front of their store that held a rather modest selection of R&Js, the obligatory overpriced Cohibas, and some Fuentes.


----------



## borndead1 (Oct 21, 2006)

leasingthisspace said:


> I hate Walmart too. I hate Target more though.


I've noticed there are more hot chicks at Target than at Wal Mart.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

papajohn67 said:


> Bit of a low shot there....


I thought so too and edited.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Costa said:


> ....:r


not funny imo.


bigloo said:


> Lay off the crack, I am sure you will put the weight back on.
> 
> BIGloo.


this helps...not


Darrell said:


> x2
> 
> I call that being a prick, plain and simple.


chill out Mean Darrell...


----------



## nasa25 (Aug 27, 2008)

the only thing I hate more than walmart/zellers (in Canada), etc is fabric stores.


----------



## Kaisersozei (Feb 5, 2008)

68TriShield said:


> I thought so too and edited.


I like the edited version much better.

It's like Madlibs (Club Stogie Version), or something out of Match Game:










"I can't get into Walmart. You have to be at least BLANK before the automatic doors will activate." {_audience laughter, Charles Nelson Riley cackles_}


----------



## borndead1 (Oct 21, 2006)

nasa25 said:


> the only thing I hate more than walmart/zellers (in Canada), etc is fabric stores.


You've actually been in a fabric store? I am revoking your Man Card! :sl :r


----------



## Texan in Mexico (Oct 29, 2007)

fsjonsey said:


> I know for a fact that some Sam's Clubs actually have a walk in humidor. I've never seen real cigars in a Wal Mart though.


Its not a walk-in but the Sam's here has CC and DR Davidoffs...


----------



## nasa25 (Aug 27, 2008)

borndead1 said:


> You've actually been in a fabric store? I am revoking your Man Card! :sl :r


only when dragged in, screaming. Those trips to fabricland as a small child still haunt me to this day.


----------



## landhoney (May 17, 2008)

Kaisersozei said:


> I like the edited version much better.
> It's like Madlibs (Club Stogie Version), or something out of Match Game:
> "I can't get into Walmart. You have to be at least BLANK before the automatic doors will activate." {_audience laughter, Charles Nelson Riley cackles_}


:r I couldn't figure out what five letter 'dirty' word would fit in there.


----------

